# Giant Growth RP? (For Kik+Discord)



## Peachfurr (May 22, 2017)

I'm looking for someone moderately literate to RP some giant or giantess growth. I would prefer to be the one growing! 

I also do weight gain, stuffing, breeding, and other transformation/expansion type things.


----------



## Peachfurr (May 22, 2017)

Peachfurr said:


> I'm looking for someone moderately literate to RP some giant or giantess growth. I would prefer to be the one growing!
> 
> I also do weight gain, stuffing, breeding, and other transformation/expansion type things.



My Kik is ginger123113
My Discord is S E R A P H#9114


----------



## Peachfurr (May 24, 2017)

Bump! Still looking!


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 24, 2017)

Do you mind vore?


----------



## Peachfurr (May 25, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Do you mind vore?


Nope not at all!


----------



## Peachfurr (May 26, 2017)

Still looking! Feel free to just add me on Discord or Kik.


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 26, 2017)

Peachfurr said:


> Nope not at all!


Do you want to rp with it?


----------



## Peachfurr (May 26, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Do you want to rp with it?



Yeah sure, why don't you add me on Kik or Discord (I have the info up there) and we can talk more about it!


----------



## Camperman56 (May 30, 2017)

Still open?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 2, 2017)

Same as above.


----------



## Peachfurr (Jun 4, 2017)

Camperman56 said:


> Still open?





Madoneverything said:


> Same as above.



Nobody needs to ask me if this is still open! It's always open, I haven't found many people yet and I'm always looking for new RP partners


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 4, 2017)

Might be interested then.


----------



## Powaful (Jun 27, 2017)

There's this one guy who's currently setting up a Discord group. Called it 'Some RP Group'.

While I'm not a member for RL reasons, I do have the code for people to access it.

He has it divided into 3 channels so far (he told me about this) and is on the search for members.


Code:  Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## herpaderp2015 (Aug 9, 2017)

I know I am super late to this thread, but I would be interested in a weight gain/stuffing RP. Mind if I send you a friend request on Discord?


----------



## Madoneverything (Aug 9, 2017)

Powaful said:


> There's this one guy who's currently setting up a Discord group. Called it 'Some RP Group'.
> 
> While I'm not a member for RL reasons, I do have the code for people to access it.
> 
> ...


What three channels? Before I join


----------



## Madoneverything (Aug 9, 2017)

Peachfurr said:


> Nobody needs to ask me if this is still open! It's always open, I haven't found many people yet and I'm always looking for new RP partners





Peachfurr said:


> Nobody needs to ask me if this is still open! It's always open, I haven't found many people yet and I'm always looking for new RP partners


I sent you a request on discord.


----------



## Adam the Riolu (Aug 25, 2017)

You still looking for partners?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 19, 2018)

Your discord username doesn't work by the way. It doesn't recognize it as a real name.


----------



## Ethan Horner (Sep 24, 2019)

Peachfurr said:


> I'm looking for someone moderately literate to RP some giant or giantess growth. I would prefer to be the one growing!
> 
> I also do weight gain, stuffing, breeding, and other transformation/expansion type things.


 
Hey do you mind doing a rp with me?


----------

